# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Salam Kenal

## colbon

Dear Om om...salam kenal dari Jakarta Utara. Mohon pencerahannya. Baru belajar koi neh...mau coba ikutan KC

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal selamat bergabung d8nforum ini

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om colbon.  Welcome to kois

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------


## akira

Salam Kenal Semua Saya Dari Depok  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal om.






> Salam Kenal Semua Saya Dari Depok

----------


## idung

Salam kenal Om2, ajarin saya Juara ikutan KC dong Om, thanks 😊

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ini Pak Dede ?





> Salam kenal Om2, ajarin saya Juara ikutan KC dong Om, thanks

----------


## hakagekoi

Salam Kenal!
saya Hendra Lee Dari Hakage Koi Malang

----------


## bennett

놀다 바카라  지금 온라인으로 라이브하고 놀라운 보너스를 받으세요

----------

